# Enlever la pub sous Safari



## greg2 (22 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un connait un plug-in pour Safari ou un truc dans le genre pour virer les pubs des pages web? ça m'énerve!  
(OS X.3)


----------



## myckmack (22 Septembre 2004)

J'ai lu quelque part sur un forum Mac G (un fil sur FireFox je crois) qu'il y avait une feuille de style (un .css) qui faisait cela : fais une tite recherche .


----------



## greg2 (22 Septembre 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu quelque part sur un forum Mac G (un fil sur FireFox je crois) qu'il y avait une feuille de style (un .css) qui faisait cela : fais une tite recherche .



C'est quoi une feuille de style CSS?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

tu a essayé de cocher " bloquer les fenetres  pop up " ?
Chez moi sa marche impec


----------



## maousse (22 Septembre 2004)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une feuille de style CSS?


cette feuille de style t'enlèvera la majorité des pubs avec safari (mets la où tu veux sur ton disque, et indique là dans les prefs de safari)


----------



## myckmack (22 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu a essayé de cocher " bloquer les fenetres  pop up " ?
> Chez moi sa marche impec


greg2 veut plus : il veut supprimer les pubs de toutes les pages .


----------



## greg2 (22 Septembre 2004)

Pour les pop-up ça fait longtemps que j'ai activé la fonction (c'est peut-être la première fonction qui m'a plu dans Safari).

J'ai essayé la feuille de style, ça à l'air de bien marcher. Il reste quand même pas mal de pubs mais c'est déjà ça.  
Cette feuille se met à jour? On peut en éliminer encore? :king:


----------



## Bilbo (23 Septembre 2004)

PithHelmet est fait pour toi. Dix dollars pour un usage personnel. Si tu trouves ça trop cher, tu peux toujours adopter la solution que je préfère, mais elle ne marche qu'avec Firefox ou Mozilla.  Les habitués te diront que j'ai un petit faible pour Firefox. 

À+


----------



## nicogala (23 Septembre 2004)

Ce qui est bien avec Bilbo c'est qu'il m'a suffit de lire le titre du fil puis de voir qu'il était le dernier à y a voir répondu pour savoir à l'avance le contenu de son message   

Sinon, pour Maousse, comment fonctionne ta feuille de style? est-ce que la pub est qd même chargée (dans le cache par ex.) et seulement non-affichée à l'écran , ou alors carrément bloquée au chargement ?


----------



## Bilbo (23 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bien avec Bilbo c'est qu'il m'a suffit de lire le titre du fil puis de voir qu'il était le dernier à y a voir répondu pour savoir à l'avance le contenu de son message


Ce n'est que la deuxième fois que je parle de _PithHelmet, _c'est Jedimac qui me l'a fait découvrir la semaine passée. Tu es vraiment mauvaise langue. 

       

À+


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Septembre 2004)

ça marche assez mal cette CSS. Elle laisse passer pas mal de pubs


----------



## greg2 (23 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour toutes les infos.  

La CSS ne marche pas super. Les pubs sont visiblement chargées mais pas affichées (ce qui est déjà bien   ).


----------



## maousse (23 Septembre 2004)

c'est ça, la feuille de style permet juste de masquer les pubs, mais on les télécharge quand même.

Voilà une autre, sans doute plus complète :
http://www.beatnikpad.com/archives/2003/03/08/ad_blocking_in_safari_camino_firebird_etc_using_css


----------



## myckmack (23 Septembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça, la feuille de style permet juste de masquer les pubs, mais on les télécharge quand même.
> 
> Voilà une autre, sans doute plus complète :
> http://www.beatnikpad.com/archives/2003/03/08/ad_blocking_in_safari_camino_firebird_etc_using_css


Je n'arrive pas à télécharger le CSS. Quand je clique sur le lien "Download this file", une page s'ouvre avec du texte (le code source du CSS ?) et quand j'essaye avec le menu contextuel, rien ne se passe (à part un message dans la console :"*** -[BrowserWebView _fileWrapperForURL:]: selector not recognized"). Curieux tout ça . Faudrait peut-être que j'essaye avec un autre navigateur pour voir :mouais:.


----------



## maousse (23 Septembre 2004)

alt-clic sur le lien pour le télécharger direct (fonctionne avec toute sorte de lien)

sinon, si tu as déjà affiché la page texte, un pomme-s te permet de l'enregistrer.


----------



## moon (23 Septembre 2004)

datée du 20/09/2004
...
à essayer (fichier stopADVbanners.css)

http://lashampoo.net/unix/


@+


----------



## myckmack (23 Septembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> alt-clic sur le lien pour le télécharger direct (fonctionne avec toute sorte de lien)


Tiens, je l'avais oublié celui-là. Merci de me l'avoir rappelé.

Sinon, j'ai pu télécharger le CSS avec Firefox.


----------



## greg2 (24 Septembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça, la feuille de style permet juste de masquer les pubs, mais on les télécharge quand même.
> 
> Voilà une autre, sans doute plus complète :
> http://www.beatnikpad.com/archives/2003/03/08/ad_blocking_in_safari_camino_firebird_etc_using_css



YEEEESSS!!!  
J'ai essayé sur 2 ou 3 sites et ça à l'air de bien marcher. Est-ce que ça charge quand même les pubs?


----------



## moon (26 Septembre 2004)

moon a dit:
			
		

> datée du 20/09/2004
> ...
> à essayer (fichier stopADVbanners.css)
> 
> ...


c'est fait,
après qques jours d'utilisation
chez moi cette css est radicale, plus une seule pub dans safari


----------



## greg2 (26 Septembre 2004)

Encore mieux.  
 J'ai l'impression qu'il ne télécharge plus les pubs.  
Allez, je suis sûr qu'on va trouver encore mieux!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

pouvez vous me donner une capture avant/apres enlevage de pub?

juste simple curiosité, voir a quoi sa ressemble parce que je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord sur le principe

le net vit sur la pubblicité et sans pub le net va mourir....enfin c'est ce que je pense  :rose: 

vrai par contre que par moment "trop c'est trop" et les utilitaires anti pub sont le bienvenus 

bonne dimanche


----------



## JediMac (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pouvez vous me donner une capture avant/apres enlevage de pub?
> 
> juste simple curiosité, voir a quoi sa ressemble parce que je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord sur le principe
> 
> ...


D'accord avec toi ! et ce que j'apprécie beaucoup avec pithHelmet c'est qu'il évite ce genre de saloperie :hein:

Avec PithHelmet :






Sans PithHelmet :





(je ne sais pas si Magnus a eu le choix, mais si oui, c'est pas bien :rateau:, les bannières oui, mais ça ou les popup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...)
En plus, c'est trucs sont super-étudiés, parce qu'ils donnent la possibilité d'être fermés, mais comme ils se déplacent, la plupart du temps c'est sur la pub qu'on clique et hop on va sur le site .


----------



## Bilbo (27 Septembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> (je ne sais pas si Magnus a eu le choix, mais si oui, c'est pas bien :rateau:, les bannières oui, mais ça ou les popup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu regardes bien la copie d'écran, moi je n'ai même pas le cadre. :rateau:

À+


----------



## nicogala (27 Septembre 2004)

...et il va nous faire croire que c'est grace à Firefox...mais il est malin et ne fait que le sous-entendre; mais moi je vous le dis : avec Safari c'est pareil, je n'ai pas de pub sur le site de Magnus    :mouais:


----------



## Bilbo (28 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...et il va nous faire croire que c'est grace à Firefox...mais il est malin et ne fait que le sous-entendre; mais moi je vous le dis : avec Safari c'est pareil, je n'ai pas de pub sur le site de Magnus    :mouais:


Ah non, je ne sous entends rien du tout, la barre d'outils de la copie d'écran ne laisse pas de doute : il s'agit de Firefox équipé de Adblock comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut. :rateau: Cela dit, je ne suis pas expert de Safari et si tu arrives au même résultat, il faut que je dise la triste vérité à JediMac : _Jedi, il faut que tu demandes le remboursement de PithHelmet. Il y a mieux._
  

À+


----------



## greg2 (28 Septembre 2004)

Moi aussi je n'ai pas de pub sous Safari, mais sur le site maxi mac, si j'enlève la feuille de style, je n'en ai pas non plus.   
Je suis dégouté, je n'arrive plus à avoir de pub!!!


----------

